# Requirements for renting an Apartment



## Luigi (May 19, 2008)

Dear all,

I am familiar with renting in the US, but I was wondering if the knolwedgeable people here have any advice on renting an apartment in australia, particularly your first rental.

Specifically:

1. What will you be asked in terms of paperwork to sign a lease?
2. What should you be aware of?
3. Is there an office or something that gives advice to new "rentees"?. (to not get ripped off, what is illegal for a landlord to ask, etc).
4. How common is to have weekly or monthly leases? What is the typical duration of a lease? Are they renewed automatically if you do not do anything, or is it mandatory to sign again averytime there is a renewal?
5. How easy/difficult is it to break a lease? (I know it would depend on the specific contract, but just in general)

On another topic, I just remembered I wanted to ask: Is it mandatory to wear helmet when riding a bicycle in Melbourne? what about QLD (specifically Gold Coast)?

Thanks!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> 1. What will you be asked in terms of paperwork to sign a lease?


To provide two referees, recent payslips, possibly transaction details for the past couple of months. You will be required to pay bond of 4 - 6 weeks.



> 2. What should you be aware of?


Be careful with carpets, check unit thoroughly before moving in and signing lease. Make sure that you write down any problems that you notice before moving in on the special form supplied by the landlord.



> 3. Is there an office or something that gives advice to new "rentees"?. (to not get ripped off, what is illegal for a landlord to ask, etc).


Yes, there is a organization that looks after that but I actually cannot remember their nams.



> 4. How common is to have weekly or monthly leases? What is the typical duration of a lease? Are they renewed automatically if you do not do anything, or is it mandatory to sign again averytime there is a renewal?


Lease is usually signed for 6 - 12 months. Payments are weekly, sometimes fortnightly. If your lease expires then you remain on week-by-week contract.



> 5. How easy/difficult is it to break a lease? (I know it would depend on the specific contract, but just in general)


Never happened to me, never tried that so I wouldn't be able to say.


----------



## Luigi (May 19, 2008)

Dexter said:


> To provide two referees, recent payslips, possibly transaction details for the past couple of months. You will be required to pay bond of 4 - 6 weeks.
> 
> Be careful with carpets, check unit thoroughly before moving in and signing lease. Make sure that you write down any problems that you notice before moving in on the special form supplied by the landlord.
> 
> ...


Hi Dexter,

Thank you very much for your reply, very helpful.


----------

